# how much longer any guesses anyone? pics



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

all of these picture were taken of her today notice the difference in first picture and last picture utter has change from this morning 
and shes a FF she wil be 3 in aug. pygmy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a due date? The way she looks , she could go in the next few hours or the next couple days. Happy Kidding...and I hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

no due date but i hope she waits until monday i'm off work then lol


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Like liz said....it looks really really soon.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

just went and checked her still nothing happening 
i will go out and check again b4 i have to go to work hope she holds off until morning 

i may try and trim her up a lil more in the morning now that its warmed up a lil here


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I I wanna see her face too! She looks cute with all that fuzzy hair!  Looks like she is gonna go real soon! Exciting!


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well i just went out to check on here and she has some more white discharge 
she has had white discharge for 3 wks or more
a pic of her face  

and wideload pic


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's a cutie! Love that face thanks for the pic!  And she definitely has the discharge! Hopefully she decides to go soon but while your home


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well i just checked in on her and no babies yet so i let her out for a few hours while i sleep been sick and at the er the last two morning i have bronchitis and then had a reaction to the meds they gave me. so hopefully these meds will do better been running a temp all night at work and freezing i'll post more when i get up from my nap


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you've been so sick  I hope you get to feeling better soon! Probably a good thing no kids yet so you can get some much needed rest


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... sorry you have been sick...that isn't fun....may God watch over you :hug: ray: 


Your Doe is very cute...and she does look to be close...Happy kidding... :thumb:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well we have baby on the way water just broke it's about time been watching her for weeks this will be the last baby on my farm for a while


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

About how tall is your cutie? We have 3 little pygmies that are tiny and 2 of them are 2 years old and 1 is over a year now and I am not sure if they are big enough to breed . They would be bred to a pygmy/nigerian buck.


----------

